# athens county (oh) area beekeepers assoc.



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i talked to jack today and some of us did not get a email. the meeting is tonight at the extension office.
if anyone is not familiar with the club or wants to come to a meeting please call me and i will get you directions to the meeting.
740-707-2102 jeff


----------

